# Bottle tumble



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2009)

Can someone point me in the right direction to get this bottle tumbled. I`m posting a couple of pictures. Any info on price and a good recomendation would be helpful.Thanks, Tom


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2009)

A little closer.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 1, 2009)

Can what little pontil residue remains be kept?


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 6, 2009)

I could take on the job, that is a nice piece. my prices are listed in this link https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Professional-Tumbling-Services-Digger-Ry-Style/m-130841/tm.htm and I coat the pontils so no residue is lost and once tumbled I remove the coating.

 Digger Ry


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

Gorgeous teal - it's beautiful...what kind of lip?


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlediger
> 
> I could take on the job, that is a nice piece. my prices are listed in this link https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Professional-Tumbling-Services-Digger-Ry-Style/m-130841/tm.htmÂ and I coat the pontils so no residue is lost and once tumbled I remove the coating.
> 
> Digger Ry


 Hi Ry, I have about 12 bottles most just need a polish and they are all hutch soda's except for 1 qt. hutch and 2 crowns. can you give me a price on them as a lot to do ?
        Thanx,
                    Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 6, 2009)

I do discounts on high volume orders, if they just need a polish, I could do 2 for free but some prob need to be cut and polished. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlediger
> 
> I do discounts on high volume orders, if they just need a polish, I could do 2 for free but some prob need to be cut and polished.
> 
> Digger Ry


 Do I send them to you and wait for a price qoute or do you want to see pics of them as a group first, let me know...
                                    Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 6, 2009)

im gona send you an email with my info

 Thanks

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Ry, I`m gonna pm you for the shipping info.I actually have the bottle boxed and ready to go.Tinna, It`s an applied sloping colar. Thanks, Tom


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 13, 2009)

Jim, were you still interested in getting your bottles cleaned?

 Digger ry


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice bottle. Show us the pics afterwards please.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ry has the bottle now.I think it`s in the tumbler as we speak.I`ll post some picks when I get it back.[]


----------

